# victoria B.C.



## mb66333 (Jul 20, 2010)

is there any one give me some information about buying a business in Victoria?
I applied entrepreneur status of immigration,I am looking for business for sale.
I am experienced about coffee and fast food organisation.
Thanks for your answers.


----------

